# Matador or Continental Tyres



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi.

We have a 1998 LDH Hymer B584 and need to replace the two rear tyres due to age. 

The gross weight is 3200kg, front axle load 1650kg and the rear is 1750kg.

On the front we have two Mitchelin Agilis.

The current rear tyres are Michelin X 205/70R 15C PR8 106/104P.

If we are lucky we do about 30000 miles a year.

Our local STS, have suggested either a pair of 205/70R 15C 106R Continental Vanco 2 for £200 fitted or a pair of 205/70R 15C 106R Matador for £150.00 fitted.

STS said the Matador was made by Continental but used an older Continental tread (he assured us that the tyre was not an old tyre kept in stock and was new stock) and was just as good and that the tread was as good as the tread as the current rear tyres.

As you may guess we know which ones we would like to buy buy has anyone heard of Matador and if so are they any good?

Many thanks for any help advice etc.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Continentals on the advice of local Beamer specialist and old client for I.T. which I bought a month ago for an X3.

They turned it into a different car from one I was not happy with to one that I am 90% happy with. Road noise went, rumble went, comfort improved, and rail like performance around bends. Motorway cruising virtually silent apart from Missus.

I thoroughly recommend them but I am not sure if this recommendation is primarily for BMW or applicable to other cars.

p.s I don't think this has in anyway answered your questions reading it through again but if you ever needed to know what tyres to put on an X3 then this will save you another post. 8)


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

The spare on my 'van is a Matador and yes, they are made by Contin ental.

Most premium brands have a second level 'line' which from a construction point of view will undoubtedly be pretty much the same as the premium level. Indeed, it's probably an earlier version of the premium. What it might not do is ride or wear so well or perhaps have the same wet weather grip.

I'd be happy to use them on an older 'van, but in the end, you pays your money etc...


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

I got a good deal on Continentals from the below. It is the online company of National Tyres and you get them fitted at one of their branches.

http://www.tyre-shopper.co.uk


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi BID

I have heard good things about the Continental Vanco which is probably what i will get next year, cannot comment on the cheaper version sorry.

I must add though if I was doing "30000 mls" in a year I would go for the hardest wearing one I could get : :wink:


----------

